# Kestrel RT1000



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this bike? I'm looking at one of the factory demos with full Campy Chorus but haven't been able to find much about the bike.

thanks,


steve


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

Any feedback on this bike?


----------



## Kid Canada (Aug 17, 2012)

ahumblecycler said:


> Any feedback on this bike?


I have one and love it. Got mine from the Bicycle Doctor USA.

I have the 105 groupset. I don't have much experience on road riding but for me the only weakness is the Oval wheels. I am in the process of upgrading them to something a little stronger. I am a big guy so that may be just an issue I have have though.


----------

